# Disappointed?



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it me or does it seem like here on rootz the nexus doesn't get much love? Not to compare but xda seems to be more going on with development. Yeah there are a ton of ROMs but not many other mods. It seems like our gnex gets more love than the nexus 7. Anyone else feel this way? I love mine N7 and everyone who does dev for it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I will say its much quieter here than I thought it would be.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

<-----Just made an impulse buy.

Rocking AOKP (duh) so I have no reason to even look about.
=]


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I split N7 with the girlfriend as her laptop screen broke and she mostly just used it for web-browsing, light email, etc. N7 was a perfect fit for replacement for her for 95% of her uses.

I have my SIII to flash all day when/if I want. However I do come over here once or twice a week to get a new ROM or flash an update for her. In that regard, the pace of development is just about right. But if I was flashing daily like I pretty much do with my phone I'd probably be a bit disappointed. But I don't like changing things up on her too much, she gets confused when I flash something new and she can't find her pinterest app.







lol


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I am on AOKP too but I do more with my gnex, then again its always in my pocket. I just thought there would be something that makes it stand out by now. I really dont know what that is. Like just some awesome hack idk but regardless I am happy i have it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

The difference is the GNexus is a phone while this is a tablet. Phones will always get more attention than a tablet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

[sub]i rcck stock rooted. with my ps3 controller it's my gameboy hit by lightning while being on steroids injected with adrenalin, while pissing excellence. it's fast as i need while stock.[/sub]


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> [sub]i rcck stock rooted. with my ps3 controller it's my gameboy hit by lightning while being on steroids injected with adrenalin, while pissing excellence. it's fast as i need while stock.[/sub]


Hahah. I love it! Yeah I never even rocked mine stock or my gnex lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright so I finally took time to put AOKP on instead of CM10 eos. Ive always been all AOKP but I also put tabletsms on and its great.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

It has barely been out a month considering how hard it was to get one.... give it some time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

How many roms and kernels do you actually need? How many different ways can you modify an AOSP rom? Most people choose one and continually update it without straying. Some people are constantly in search of the Holy Grail of roms and kernels.

I've only rooted my N7 because there really is no need for toggles nor modifications to the rom itself.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I rooted my phone and installed a raft of custom modifications to fix problems inherent in the device as it shipped.

I haven't come across any of those with the N7, so...I'm in no rush to root or flash. if and when I run up against a serious flaw that can be fixed with a custom ROM, or some custom ROM offers amazing functionality that isn't available with stock JB, I'm all about it.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not necessarily talking about ROMs. Obviously I know not everyone is going t flash different mods and things. Im still learning on how to code and different things so hell maybe I will be able to make some cool mods. Like for example urban legendary has the notification shade layout different and things like that. Just little tweaks that make an awesome ROM have a little bit of different flair.

I have nothing against the ROM development and I know things take time. But for sure ROMs are up to snuff with the gnex just mods and Tablet specific themes seem not to be so much. Red edge is great, Sonny sekhons themes, and natez are good but others leave a lot of room for change and I get not everyone has the N7 BUT you can try to theme it and post up here and we can help them. I'm not disspaointed I finally jumped back to AOKP and am really happy again its like a new device coming from CM EOS. Anyways rant over









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah the ROM/Kernel selection is fine really I'm just shocked the N7 forum here is as quiet as it is generally.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah that is exactly more or less my point. Damn on the galaxy nexus forum there s always a new post even if its in the general, I see posts on the Nexus 7 side that dont even get viewed or replied to


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Honestly, I've not had the itch to even root my Nexus 7... no bloatware, no manufacturer skins, no carrier to screw updates up, it runs so well that I haven't had a reason to mess with it. XD

There will always be people who want to root and install ROMs just because they can, but I think most people using this device only do so for their phones because they have to just to get the things to work right. And honestly, it makes me want to make the next Nexus phone mine if it runs as well as this does.


----------



## LrdElderon (Jul 29, 2012)

As a response about them being hard to get, or at least were hard to get due to the huge demand for them, I found this interesting and it's where I bought mine.

If anyone hasn't gotten one yet but wants one and doesn't like waiting I found that Walmart actually carries them in their electronics department (only saw the 16gb version) and they were selling extremely fast lol. They'd have like 5 on one day in the glass case and a day later they are all gone or 1 left..... Lots and Lots of ipads left though =) hahhahah. Could be just some stores have it I'm not sure. I just thought It's worth a mention since I've not seen any stores physically having them stocked and not just on their website, or going through Google itself.

Also I hope to see development ramp up for this awesome little tablet, but even stock as others have said it still kicks ass. no bloaty vzw or whatever crap ftw! I do plan on rooting and putting roms on it, but probably the most important thing is a good recovery (I like the new twrp) so I can make a backup at the very least.

For the price I'm not at all disappointed, for such a tiny thing it packs a mean punch performance wise.


----------



## Skrazz (Aug 23, 2011)

The build quality of the first run of these things has left me a little less enthusiastic about the device... It's a hardware powerhouse, encased in an eggshell. With that said, I'm excited about the Eclipse release for this tablet. Running the same rom across 2 devices.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I'm not necessarily talking about ROMs. Obviously I know not everyone is going t flash different mods and things. Im still learning on how to code and different things so hell maybe I will be able to make some cool mods.


Rootz has always had a noticeable deficiency in people compared to the other major forum that are development savvy, but are not necessarily full time ROM developers. That tends to not be an issue for most people that just want a ROM or whatever, but it does stagnate some smaller tweaking on devices being discussed and posted, as well as it being less likely that development related questions get answered.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I just assumed everyone was too busy playing with their N7 to talk about it...


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ehh, truthfully, I'm perfectly satisfied with my N7. It's rooted with AOKP, and I update it when new releases come out that include new features I care about. Other than that, the thing runs awesome, so I have no need or desire to do anything else with it other than enjoy it!


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

I really thought with the relatively low price and it being the first Nexus branded tablet devs would go nuts. Guess I was wrong but still what's not to love and people are still buying them, we may see a development explosion who knows. I still love this thing though it gives me what my VZW Gnex can't........ BATTERY LIFE!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Relax its still early


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

99% of the posts on the other forum are bitching and whining about this and that. I can't stand the complaining.

We have pretty much all the same ROMs here and that's all I really care about.

I haz no sig


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Tablets won't have the same amount of development as phones do for some time. Even if it's a Nexus tablet. People are still saying "I see no reason for tablets." Until that phase ends, tablets aren't going to be the major Android dev focal point.

Maybe once the standards/general specs of tablets improve. Better cameras maybe phone capabilities will set the stage. Then tabs will be considered daily drivers.


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Somewhat off in left field in comparison with my disappointment of the nexus 7. I am disappointed that they hyped the thing up and had me expecting a top notch 7 in tablet to add to my collection and it lacks in areas hardware wise. When I heard nexus I had hoped for front and rear cameras and external storage especially. Neither of which are there.

From a development standpoint I see exactly what I would want out there available for it. But the tablet itself is a major let down for what I hoped it would be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> Somewhat off in left field in comparison with my disappointment of the nexus 7. I am disappointed that they hyped the thing up and had me expecting a top notch 7 in tablet to add to my collection and it lacks in areas hardware wise. When I heard nexus I had hoped for front and rear cameras and external storage especially. Neither of which are there.
> 
> From a development standpoint I see exactly what I would want out there available for it. But the tablet itself is a major let down for what I hoped it would be.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What about the nexus name led you to think external storage? Nexus devices tend to NOT have external storage as Google is pushing its cloud service. GNex doesn't have removable storage either.

That being said - custom kernel + USB OTG works perfectly fine...

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

so does cloud storage!

I'm not even slightly disappointed with my purchase (8GB). I use it every day on the subway to read, and every night at home to play games, listen to music, browse the net or catch up on forums - basically all the things I used a combination of my desktop and phone for in the past. thanks to the array of cloud services I use, I have access to all of my pictures, music, videos, and important documents wherever I go, and whether I'm on my phone, tablet, or any given computer. and I didn't even have to root it to fix problems with the software, unlike my phone!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> so does cloud storage!
> 
> I'm not even slightly disappointed with my purchase (8GB). I use it every day on the subway to read, and every night at home to play games, listen to music, browse the net or catch up on forums - basically all the things I used a combination of my desktop and phone for in the past. thanks to the array of cloud services I use, I have access to all of my pictures, music, videos, and important documents wherever I go, and whether I'm on my phone, tablet, or any given computer. and I didn't even have to root it to fix problems with the software, unlike my phone!


I couldn't agree more only I opted for the 16GB version. I've never once thought that I was disappointed. I freakin love this device.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I said it back in the pre-order debacle days, but I opted for the 8GB as sort of a "proof of concept" for the cloud based media solutions I've been working towards for a while now, and it's working tremendously.


----------



## flukester69 (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know if Nexus 7 doesn't have the love since there are quite a few ROM's out there but what I see is not very much innovation. People are spitting out ROM's that are nothing more than the Galaxy Nexus ROM's just configured to run on Nexus 7. The 2 ROM's I am predominantly using to take advantage of my N7 is Paranoid Android and Cookies & Cream. Both out of the box run perfectly. If you want more customization you would want C&C non-linaro.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Just an FYI, Rascarlo made a grouper build of Rasbeanjelly. If any of you ran it on the GNex, its just as awesome.

If you don't know where to find it, google euroskank.


----------

